# planted 125



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Pic of one of my planted tanks.


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

very nice looking plants! I am trying to get mine to be that pretty, but it is taking longer than i expected.


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

pennyls9332 said:


> very nice looking plants! I am trying to get mine to be that pretty, but it is taking longer than i expected.


Thank you !!
Planted tanks are always a work in progress.
Mine really took off after adding co2.


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

I haven't been interested in the co2 that much because i just recently got into taking care of the aquariums and it seemd to be to much to take on all at once for me.


----------

